# Installed in the same location as??



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi,
I wasn't sure where to post this problem sorry.

When I go to Uninstall some of my FSX (FS10) aircraft I get an Error: 









This error happens with Revo Uninstaller. If I go ahead with the uninstall it deletes all my aircraft in my aircraft folder and all the registry items with those aircraft (I think). If I use Win10 built in Uninstall program it does the same thing but without the warning / error message.

If I remove the Premier 1A Aircraft (with it's own Uninstaller) then a different aircraft will appear in it's place with the same warning / error message next time I try to Uninstall with Revo Uninstaller. There seems to be multiple aircraft doing this when I click Uninstall in Revo Uninstaller.

It seems to be only mainly Aircraft with Installers that are causing the problems.

I just want to be able to Uninstall my Aircraft without losing everything in my Aircraft folder and Registry.

Also

I made a list of all the software that has this "Installed in the same location as" conflict. There are 33 programs.....most are Aircraft for Flight Sim 10 (FSX) both Freeware and Payware affected. There are some programs like Corel Painter Essentials 6, Intel (R) Network Connections 22.9.16.0, Open Office and Paintshop Pro 2020 that are doing it as well.
Also
With the Aircraft if I use the Aircraft's own installer to uninstall the aircraft it does the same thing wiping all my aircraft's from my FSX Aircraft Folder. I have backups so easily re-installed.

What would cause 2 programs or more to be installed in the same place? Is it a Bug or a Virus? Anyway to fix this?

Uly

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19041, Installed 20200915154315.000000+600
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7600 CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
Hard Drives: C: 231 GB (39 GB Free); D: 1862 GB (937 GB Free); E: 3725 GB (913 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. STRIX B250F GAMING, ver Rev X.0x, s/n 171115516200292
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n System Serial Number
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

No one has any Ideas on how to fix this issue? 
Where would I start to try to fix this issue? Registry??

Uly


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe contact the the game company?

Regards Silversurf


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for the Reply 
I would contact the game company or related forums but the issue is affecting other software like Corel Painter Essentials 6, Intel (R) Network Connections 22.9.16.0, Open Office and Paintshop Pro 2020.
I have a suspicion that this problem may be related to a freeware installer by Rikooo... a freeware aircraft website. The installer may have caused a conflict maybe in the registry but i don't know for sure?
If this is an unusual problem no one has experienced before I'll try to figure it out myself and report back with the solution.
Uly


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

If the problem only started after installing "Rikoo" then it may have corrupted your system. Have you tried uninstalling the program?


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

I think your right the Installer may have corrupted my system. The Rikoooo installer, Installs add-on aircraft for the flight sim. I probably have 15 or so add-on aircraft installed that use the Rikoooo installer. When I use the Rikoooo installer to uninstall any of the aircraft it deletes everything in my Aircraft Folder (so all installed aircraft for the sim) including all registry items for all the aircraft as well.
Is there a way to remove the Installer (Rikoooo) itself without removing the contents thats installed? ie the Aircraft? I actually don't need the installer / uninstaller as I can do that manually myself. I only need the installer for the first time install as there is no other way to get the aircraft from the Rikooo website. I have never liked or needed the installers for the aircraft as I could always do that manually in the past but you can't get the aircraft any other way but with an installer from that website. 
It's strange it's also affected other software on my PC like Paintshop Pro 2020 and open office which should be installed in different places to my Aircraft and Sim?


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

I believe *YOU* have to make a choice as to if you want to keep Rikooo with all it's problems or uninstall it and just use what comes with your game. I don't think you can have your cake and eat it.

Regards Silversurf


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Remove both programs, then reinstall the ones you want/need into different locations.


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't have proof it's the Rikooo installer just a Suspicion. It maybe something else as I have no idea how long I have had this problem?

There are 33 programs with this issue....most are Aircraft in the flight sim some are other programs like Corel Painter Essentials 6, Intel (R) Network Connections 22.9.16.0, Open Office and Paintshop Pro 2020. It maybe the only way to solve this problem to uninstall all 33 programs. I am worried if I do that and uninstall programs like Intel (R) Network Connections 22.9.16.0 and Open Office, it will delete all my programs in my C drive program files folder along with the registry for all programs like it does with my Aircraft folder when I uninstall an aircraft with this problem??

Uly


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe you should ask a moderator to have your system checked for unwanted malware - just an idea.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

*@ulysses55*

You should check to see if all these programs are installed into same folder indeed, if not then the likely problem is in the registry.

In that case I would reinstall OS instead.


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

*@SilverSurf How do I ask a moderator to have my system checked for unwanted malware??
*


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Here is where I'm am at the moment:

I've gone from 33 Installed in the same location as issues to about 5. I have removed most of the installers (Like Rikoooo) and just have the aircraft folders installed in my sim. Most Aircraft are working. Revo uninstaller deleted my whole FSX / Flight sim 10 game folder (Deleting the game) so I had to reinstall backup of my FSX game. The FSX sim is working now.

The 5 installers left with the "Installed in the same location as" are:
- Corel Paintshop Pro 2020
- Corel Painter Essentials 6
- Virtualcol Airbus A220
- Just Flight PA28 Turbo Arrow
- Just Flight C152 Demo

My Number one problem now is "Corel Paintshop Pro 2020"!!
Corel Paintshop Pro 2020 is not in Revo uninstaller or win10 uninstall programs list. I can't find any Corel Paintshop Pro 2020 folders anywhere on my PC or harddrives. When I go to install Corel Paintshop Pro 2020 it says " All Products have already been installed" and the installation stops???

I need Corel Paintshop Pro 2020 to work as I use it all the time!! All I am trying to do is Re-Install it on my PC!!!

This is becoming a nightmare!!

What do I do now??

** Edit **
I contacted Corel support online and they got me to download a Paintshop Pro 2020 cleanup tool. After using the Cleanup tool, Paintshop Pro 2020 reinstalled properly!! 

Ok so now I guess i'm back to the 5 installers that have the "Installed in the same location as" problem.

Uly


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know how to contact a moderator to have your system checked for malware, perhaps another member reading this will be able to help you. Your issue is now way above my knowledge level, so you need an experienced person to help you.


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok no worries mate. Thanks for trying to help. I really do Appreciate it...with what seems to be a very unusual problem. I'll look in to getting some malware help in the next few days....I kinda want a break from fixing my PC today.
Everything...including my Flight Sim and Paintshop Pro 2020 is working properly as long as I don't uninstall anything.... I'm golden 

Uly


----------

